# What changes are needed?



## lasgsd (Aug 16, 2020)

I make rabbit hutches. Someone contacted me and wants to know if I can make one of my rabbit hutches work for a pair of pigeons.

I know nothing about pigeons so I'm here to see what changes would be needed to my basic design.

Here are photos of the basic hutch:

http://www.rawdogranch.com/photos/rabbitry/FBAH-1.jpg
http://www.rawdogranch.com/photos/rabbitry/FBAH-2.jpg
http://www.rawdogranch.com/photos/rabbitry/FBAH-3.jpg

And here are the dimensions:

16" x 24" inside section
24" x 30" outside section

Height in front is 21"
Height in back is 17"

Any advice is welcome!!


----------

